

Simple JSON to standard HTML table converter in fastest way - afshinmeh
https://github.com/afshinm/Json-to-HTML-Table

======
TheSisb2
The presentation could use some work. The background on the demo site hurts my
eyes. The demo site doesn't provide a demo. How is this better, if it is
better, than any templating library? (Handlebars, mustache, etc)

------
bteitelb
I believe it would be simpler and faster to use the table DOM methods, like
this: <https://gist.github.com/bteitelb/4726756>

------
gildas
I'm pretty sure that concatenating strings is not the "fastest way" to create
HTML tables.

